# Looking for Pleco that stays small?



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Looking for Pleco that will stay small, any suggestions?


Thanks


----------



## discuspaul (Jul 27, 2010)

Some of the Bristlenoses stay quite small - check them out by googling.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Bristlenoses do stay small, and they come in a variety of colors (blonde to black) ... as do clowns. For small, inexpensive, easily-obtained plecos, those are probably your best bets. You'll have to check out a non-chain LFS, but you can probably get any of them fairly cheap, without the expense and stress (on both you and the fish) of shipping.


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Any Ancistrus sp. would be a good choice, and there are a ton of varieties to choose from.


----------



## brainwavepc.com (Sep 27, 2011)

I have a small bristlenose pleco and I like it. Mine is the darker colored and he does a great job of cleaning and is well tempered.


----------



## Planted-Community (Dec 9, 2011)

Best ones are bristle nosed available in albino too but the clown plec is good too


----------



## Assassynation (Dec 23, 2011)

Zebra pleco L046 stays small


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

Assassynation said:


> Zebra pleco L046 stays small


Thanks for the info, don't think I can afford the Zebra Pleco from what I have seen online, unless you guys know someone that sells for fair price?


----------



## thrak76 (Aug 3, 2009)

Pitbull plecos also stay small. Kind of like jumbo Otos.


----------



## IWANNAGOFAST (Jan 14, 2008)

+1 on the pitbulls. 2-3 inches max, a lot smaller than bristle-nose


----------



## wetworks (Jul 22, 2011)

Are either pitbull or clown plecos known to eat plants? The only ones that I know for sure will not chow down on your prize foliage are the bristlenose plecos (ancistrus).


----------



## Complexity (Jan 30, 2008)

I have a L204 which stays small. It's commonly called a Flash Pleco or sometimes an Emperor Pleco. It's absolutely beautiful and reasonably priced, usually around $30. I've had mine for 4 or more years and just adore him!

Here's pics of what they look like: http://www.google.com/search?q=l204....,cf.osb&fp=f178cd3458992809&biw=1680&bih=914


----------



## toddnbecka (Sep 4, 2006)

Small is relative, how big is the tank and what's in it?


----------



## koiboi (Sep 4, 2011)

I have a clown that's about 8 years old and has been through multiple tanks. I don't see him much, but he's very pretty. If you get a clown make sure the tank has driftwood in it as it's part of their diet and they need to eat it.


----------



## Alyssa (Sep 16, 2011)

I've kept clowns in planted tans for decades and have never seen them eat plants. Wood and some types of algae, yes.


----------



## Pooky125 (Jul 30, 2002)

My clown was much more likely to swish across the gravel and uproot freshly planted plants then he was to munch on them. In all the years I had him, I don't think he ever exceeded about 3 inches, but he was a poop MACHINE!


----------



## touch of sky (Nov 1, 2011)

I don't see my clown much at all. I have to check every now and then by removing my driftwood to make sure he is alive! I see the bristlenoses much more often.

I, personally, would recommend a bristlenose, and in my experience, the albinos have remained a bit smaller.


----------



## Vic (Jan 23, 2011)

candy striped pleco


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

How big is the tank? What other fish do you have in there and how much are you willing to spend? I breed plecos and have different ones but not all plecos are vegetarians and none of mine ever ate plants, except my L201s when they very fry and juvies. They would make my swords look like a Madagascar lace plants. Since they have grown up though they have lost their taste for plants. None of my other plecos ever did eat plants. I have L46s, L134s, L174s, L340s, L316, L187bs, L104s, L199s, BNs and otos. You might also consider twig cats. But before I could recommend a pleco I would need your tank info. Every one of my tank is set up for the plecos that are housed in it and the set-ups are different.
Check L129 for an option, one of the smallest plecos. I don't have those but they are usually available on AB and not too expensive but pretty.


----------



## inkslinger (Dec 28, 2003)

thrak76 said:


> Pitbull plecos also stay small. Kind of like jumbo Otos.


Just bought 3 Pitbulls Pleco's for my 110g tank and they clean my BBA in a couple of days, They are bigger than the Otto Cats an are very active all day and night.


----------



## Jim_PA (Aug 26, 2011)

garfieldnfish said:


> How big is the tank? What other fish do you have in there and how much are you willing to spend? I breed plecos and have different ones but not all plecos are vegetarians and none of mine ever ate plants, except my L201s when they very fry and juvies. They would make my swords look like a Madagascar lace plants. Since they have grown up though they have lost their taste for plants. None of my other plecos ever did eat plants. I have L46s, L134s, L174s, L340s, L316, L187bs, L104s, L199s, BNs and otos. You might also consider twig cats. But before I could recommend a pleco I would need your tank info. Every one of my tank is set up for the plecos that are housed in it and the set-ups are different.
> Check L129 for an option, one of the smallest plecos. I don't have those but they are usually available on AB and not too expensive but pretty.


 
Thanks for the info. My tank is 90 Gallons, heavily planted, CO2, several caves made from rocks.

Fish
Tetras, Angels, Hatchets


----------



## garfieldnfish (Sep 25, 2010)

With that size tank you have many options. 
www.planetcatfish.com is a great sourse for info on different plecos.
I would look up L134, L129, L187, L104, L199, L66, L333


----------

